
Crew: A Weeding Manual for Modern Libraries (2012) [pdf] - Tomte
https://www.tsl.texas.gov/sites/default/files/public/tslac/ld/ld/pubs/crew/crewmethod12.pdf
======
dang
From 2016:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12002419](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12002419)

